# LOGIC X: bridge for (some) 32 bit plugins available



## gsilbers (Aug 24, 2013)

good news. 

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/logic-pr ... pro-x.html

So we came up with a Martin Volt & Quentin State AU Bridge for JBridged VST's. It works pretty well, except that due to how JBridge works, we can't get them to validate successfully into Logic (You will need to Force the plugins to open in Logic).

Included in this Package:
- Audio Ease Bridges (Altiverb 6, Speakerphone and Cabinet)
- FXpansion Guru Bridge
- IK Multimedia SampleTank 2.5 Bridge
- Nexus1 Bridge
- PowerCore Bridges (BrickWall, Character, CL1B, DVR2, Dynamic EQ, Master X3, Master X5, MD3 Multiband, Virus PowerCore, Virus PowerCore Multi and VSS3) 
- ReFX Vanguard Bridge
- Slate Digital FG-X Bridge
- Soundtoys Bridges
- Sonnox Bridges
- Sonic Charge SynPlant Bridge
- Sugar Bytes WOW Bridge
- Sylenth1 Bridge
- Tone2 WarmVerb & BiFilter2 Bridges
- Vember Audio Surge Bridge

Included, but known to cause problems:
- Lexicon PCM Reverb Bridges (will crash Logic Pro X when duplicated)
- Camel Audio CamelPhat (will crash Logic Pro X when clicking on the presets, camel logo)

1. Here's what you will need:
- JBridgeM installed (Full Version and Demo both work, but presets only work in full version) - Download here
- VST version of the plugin you want to use
- Volt & State BridgePlugins BETA_V9 (Download below)

* It will NOT WORK without JBRIDGEM and the VST version of the instrument!

2. Installation:
- Install JBridgeM
- Place desired Bridge component file inside Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Components
- Run Logic Pro X, it will come up with an error regarding loading the plugin.
- Go to the AU Manager, select the plugins and click the "Use" checkbox.
- Make an Instrument Channel. Browse to Incompatible > Volt & State/ Manufacturer > Select the preferred plugin.

*For some users it is required to copy their Lexicon VST Plug-Ins back to the default Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST directory, instead of Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST/Lexicon. 
*From testing we have found the Lexicon Bridges to crash Logic if you duplicate them, or they crash logic when loading projects. Please take this into account when using these Lexicon Bridge plugins in serious projects.

*The Bridgeplugins will not validate, you will have to Force Open them to use the plugins.

3. Validation:
If you want to forcedly authorize Audio Units in Logic to get rid of [Incompatible] menu and startup warning message, follow these steps:

1) Use included 'OSX Validate All AUs' App.
2) Exit Logic. Run the downloaded app to enable the "Validate All AUs" mode, re-launch Logic & re-scan your not valid AUs in Logic to get them validated! You'll get rid this way of the [Incompatible] plugin menu voice, and the startup message warning you're using Incompatible Audio Units.

You can use this anytime you want to enable all AUs you want.
(Thanks to gege)

It's free and works with automations. Hopefully somebody comes up with a more satisfying solution, but till then enjoy !
Theoretically we can do a bunch more plugins so if you have suggestions on which plugins you would like to see let us know !

Click here to Download!

PLEASE READ the Readme file before asking questions about validation. Make sure you have installed the right VST, and Jbridge has been installed. And of course, it does not run on Windows


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 24, 2013)

This is great, but God created VE-Pro for this too.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 24, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> This is great, but God created VE-Pro for this too.



If VE pro could work as an FX *INSERT* not as an aux return, it would be PERFECT! i.e if I want to add a 32-bit only compressor to a vocal as an insert (because I wont to effect the whole signal) the result would be audio coming back in through VE pro Aux and thus I now have two vocal tracks to manage, one before the 32-bit compressor VE pro insert, and one after via the aux return on VE pro. 

I wish VE pro worked more like Logics own external FX plugin, where the ins and outs come back in the same insert, allowing me to continue having my vocal track on a single track. This, combined with the weird hoops you have to jump through to get it to work in Logic, has kept me from using VE pro as an FX host.

p.s. I personally would love to see antares plugins added to the list - like their EVO suite which seems to be stuck in 32-bit. Also your "click here to download" at the end of your post does not contain a link.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 25, 2013)

i still think a good commercial wrapper should be coming out soon. 
once it happens ill jump to X.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 25, 2013)

IMHO time to tell your 32 bit plug-ins,"Bye bye, good riddance, don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out."


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 25, 2013)

VE-Pro isn't free either, so I shouldn't be so cavalier either, but it costs a lot of money to upgrade everything - if it's available in a 64-bit version.

I'm telling you, Jay, the days of using stuff only until you buy the next thing are over. That model is dying quickly.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 25, 2013)

> If VE pro could work as an FX INSERT not as an aux return, it would be PERFECT! i.e if I want to add a 32-bit only compressor to a vocal as an insert (because I wont to effect the whole signal) the result would be audio coming back in through VE pro Aux and thus I now have two vocal tracks to manage, one before the 32-bit compressor VE pro insert, and one after via the aux return on VE pro.



Can't you just bus the track pre-fader to a send and mute the channel so you only have one vocal track to deal with?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 25, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Aug 25 said:


> VE-Pro isn't free either, so I shouldn't be so cavalier either, but it costs a lot of money to upgrade everything - if it's available in a 64-bit version.
> 
> I'm telling you, Jay, the days of using stuff only until you buy the next thing are over. That model is dying quickly.



True, but everything has a shelf life and 32 bit is way beyond the designated expiration date.


----------



## studioj (Aug 25, 2013)

You can use VEP as an insert...or a single channel send for audio routing. Place the event input plug on the first insert, and the VEP plug in the second insert. connect to a new instance and assign said input plug to input 1-2. 

Of course this only works for a single output pair from VEP to your audio track / aux...

and maybe this is for Pro Tools only... not sure...


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 25, 2013)

really?!? VEP over a bit bridge?!??
thats some love there..


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 25, 2013)

studioj @ Sun Aug 25 said:


> You can use VEP as an insert...or a single channel send for audio routing. Place the event input plug on the first insert, and the VEP plug in the second insert. connect to a new instance and assign said input plug to input 1-2.
> 
> Of course this only works for a single output pair from VEP to your audio track / aux...
> 
> and maybe this is for Pro Tools only... not sure...



Interesting. Things for sure dont work like that in Logic or Cubase. 

If the good people at VSL (or if Nick is correct...God) could simply add an "audio output" selector right under the audio input selector in the VE pro Audio plugin, it would be a dream come true, not only for running 32-bit programs, but more importantly offloading some of those heavy CPU plugins to slave machines!


----------

